# Caught ADF eating my plant (Wisteria)



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 
So should I be worried about my ADF eating parts of my live plant?


----------



## Tarantula army (Aug 7, 2015)

I always thought that ADF's were carnivorous, but I could be wrong. If that's the case as long as he munches in it slowly and the plant has time to put up new growth then you should be fine.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

ADF don't usually eat plant materials, are you sure he was actually consuming the plant and not just playing around in it?


----------

